# Aspartame Warnings - Real Threat Or Another Conspirarcy



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Since fluoride came up in another thread, I will throw in aspartame as well for thought. Many medical opinions on this ingredient as well, including conspiracies' (or truths?) regarding its affect on the pineal gland located between the brain and spine.

Campaign to Stop Killer Coke | Health Issues

Aspartame is, By Far, The Most Dangerous Substance on The Market That is Added to Foods.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^ Conspiracy typo in title of thread


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Right off the bat, aspartame is artificial.

And, in conclusion, I would like to point out that aspartame is an artificial substance.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm currently involved in a decades old study to determine the effects of Aspartame when paired with Jack Daniels. Sadly, most data has been lost or forgotten. Therefore, in the name if science, I will resume this study shortly.

(Its 11 o'clock somewhere?)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Aw yes so the first two respondents:

#1 - It is artificial and not a natural ingredient adding to the "conspiracy" of its alleged intent on the pineal gland.

#2 - My ongoing experiment as well .... I also was trying to determine if the bourbon killed or overrode the side effects of the alleged dangerous ingredient.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

aspartame is some nasty stuff I do not use it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I use Stevia leaves


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Since fluoride came up in another thread, I will throw in aspartame as well for thought. Many medical opinions on this ingredient as well, including conspiracies' (or truths?) regarding its affect on the pineal gland located between the brain and spine.
> 
> Campaign to Stop Killer Coke | Health Issues
> 
> Aspartame is, By Far, The Most Dangerous Substance on The Market That is Added to Foods.


It is a chemical or a mix of chemicals. whether it is proven harmful or not We do our best to avoid this kind of things. to sweeten we use raw honey or pure agave.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

think about this aspartame was not fit for animals but for people
meat = cancer
dairy is also claimed to be harmful 
oreo cookies also not fit for animals but for people
so lets do the math ( 3xthe bacon )-beercheese /H1O carry chickenwing over 69 x train left Portland at 2am then is add to cheese hamburger *smoked cheddar dip now add the 1 = (vegan)
and not forget fluoride 
cant you see? the lizard people are trying to assimilate us vegans and wont stop until we are tender
time to start the underground railroad and rendezvous with the spam queen of boston
stay away from nail salons that's how they implant the Vchip in you

back to my kiddie pool of shame


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

gambit said:


> think about this aspartame was not fit for animals but for people
> meat = cancer
> dairy is also claimed to be harmful
> oreo cookies also not fit for animals but for people
> ...


I'm lost.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

at times best to be lost then not found
advise from gambit I ate what?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It has always given me headaches.

And with all due respect to my great friends, Slippy and Watchman, only amateur drinkers mix good bourbon or Tennessee sippin' whiskey with Coke.
(I think I just threw up a little thinking about it)

Back in the day, when I was in league with John Barleycorn, I always took my Jim Beam, Evan Williams, or Jack Daniels straight. Not even ice cubes nor branch water would pollute my good liquor.
But, alas, those days are over for me.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It has always given me headaches.
> 
> And with all due respect to my great friends, Slippy and Watchman, only amateur drinkers mix good bourbon or Tennessee sippin' whiskey with Coke.
> (I think I just threw up a little thinking about it)
> ...


I take my bourbon on the rocks. Pure and simple.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

gambit said:


> think about this aspartame was not fit for animals but for people
> meat = cancer
> dairy is also claimed to be harmful
> oreo cookies also not fit for animals but for people
> ...


 I get it!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Its okay Slew..... Gambit speaks his own language, read in-between the lines...... he makes his points.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Most artificial sweeteners were discovered through horrible scientific practices whereby an inventor, working on some entirely unrelated invention, didn't wash their hands after a day of work, and ended up licking their fingers.
Disgusting.


----------

